# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Need to create the ultimate dashboard

## ldurham

Hi, I'm actully the person most come to with excel questions where I work, but I know just enough to be dangerous. I'm really really good at taking some one else's templates and creating what I need, but have problems creating from scratch. I just wrapped up a 6 month travel job working a PC refresh project. Now I've settled in and need to create a dashboard for about 6 KPI's for my company.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome aboard.

This is an introductions forum only.  Please post your question in the releavant subforum.

----------


## ldurham

Sorry :o(
Ldurham

----------

